# Michael Jackson Died Today



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

Most people dont like him (like me) but i just saw on the news the Michael Jackson Died today from a heart attack


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

yup I saw on channel 5 from TMZ right now
Rest in Peace...


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

yep R.I.P.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

Seriously? :O


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Seriously? :O


no pear, we just decided to trick everyone that he was dead xD
yes he is dead


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idunno, i'm having trouble believing this :L Do you have like a link or something?


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On CNN it says he was rushed to the hospital, not dead.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-dies-death-dead-cardiac-arrest/

Info about it here.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

D: That's sad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 25, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2WjOn5TNjBM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2WjOn5TNjBM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WjOn5TNjBM


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

Death note strikes again!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

heres the link 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-dies-_n_221104.html


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Death note strikes again!


No, his heart just forgot to Beat it. /stolen joke


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

NOO!!!!!!!! 
MICHAEL JACKSON!!!! 
POR QUE!??!?! =[[[ 

lol


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booo! xD


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Woah...is it true?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 25, 2009)

*dances to smooth criminal*
R.I.P. MJ


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Cardiac *Arrest*

Went the same way he lived. But not a lot of people liked him for a person. He was sick, twisted, and moronic. Not saying I'm glad he's dead, but I'm not saying I'm gonna mourn over his loss.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P. MJ.)=


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

my aunt just said as she was watching the news that hes not dead but hes in a very bad condition but hes gonna probly die soon


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

CNN is more fact and less rumor, not some celeb site like TMZ.
http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/25/michael.jackson/index.html


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 25, 2009)

omg i read this and 10 seconds after it came on the news
FREAKY


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Cardiac *Arrest*
> 
> Went the same way he lived. But not a lot of people liked him for a person. He was sick, twisted, and moronic. Not saying I'm glad he's dead, but I'm not saying I'm gonna mourn over his loss.


He hung his son out a window didn't he...?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

For years people have been saying: "Omg wtf is up with his nose" and "HE MOLESTS CHILDREN!!1!" and as soon as he's gone everyone's like: "ONOEZ THE KING OF POP IS DEADDD!"

>_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wtf, MJ isn't sick and twisted.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 25, 2009)

I WAtched channel 6 so this is true he imight not be dead but he is in BAD condistion


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> For years people have been saying: "Omg wtf is up with his nose" and "HE MOLESTS CHILDREN!!1!" and as soon as he's gone everyone's like: "ONOEZ THE KING OF POP IS DEADDD!"
> 
> >_>


This.
It's hard to make fun of someone who just died.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

*does thriller*  :'[  R.I.P. Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

"According to Shownieuws it probably was a suicide. He would have taken one or two dozen of sleeping pills."


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I WAtched channel 6 so this is true he imight not be dead but he is in BAD condistion


so the news decided to play a joke on everyone around the world saying he's dead?
no...he passed away in the hospital


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

he did pass away we have proof that hes dead (not saying it like im happy im actuly sad T__T)

o when i was 8 i used to listen to smooth crimal and dance to it every night


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the internet it says he's dead...on the tv it says he's in terrible condition.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow. That's....sad. I didn't even believe that for a second.  Thrillerrr<3


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rumor sites say the most dramatic things to get peoples attention. The factual sites like ABC and CNN give the truth, which is that we don't know what happened.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on FOX, TMZ was reporting that he is passed away...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Am I the only one who's not upset over his dying? I didn't like him.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

boooooooooooo bacon boy


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll wait awhile until I tell anyone...xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's not upset over his dying? I didn't like him.


I'm not upset either.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's not upset over his dying? I didn't like him.


I'm not *too* upset... But it is kinda depressing hearing some guy died :L


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo jas0n


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's not upset over his dying? I didn't like him.


I didn't like him...at all. But jeez, he died/ is dying...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's not upset over his dying? I didn't like him.


yea he did sin in his life, but you cant just be like "oh he died, who cares..."


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was weird, but still, he died, so we should respect him.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

Technically none of us knew him, he was just a celebrity we were familiar with.

If you guys were sad every time someone you didn't know died you would be sad all the time seeing as somebody dies every second of every day.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2009)

he really died? R.I.P.
man, i loved thriller.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep but dont ever say your glad someones dead or something!
Or if you dont care that hes dead CARE because he made millions of people happy by his music!


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

at least his song made it on a guitar hero before he died.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

its not true it would be ALL over the news and stuff


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

It's sad when someone dies but It doesn't affect me in any way so I guess R.I.P


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> its not true it would be ALL over the news and stuff


It is!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Technically none of us knew him, he was just a celebrity we were familiar with.
> 
> If you guys were sad every time someone you didn't know died you would be sad all the time seeing as somebody dies every second of every day.


This. I mean really, I'm not saying I'm GLAD that he's dead. But I'm not sad about it either. Bad that he's not in a good place right now, but still...


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> its not true it would be ALL over the news and stuff


It is...


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

Who actually was a fan of him?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was sorta not that much though


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

I liked thriller...that's it.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL ... why wasn't it on global news this morning ... tonight i guess i gotta watch ET and see


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when death happens, it is a sad thing
to whoever it happens, whether u noe them or not


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only happend like two hours ago


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, it's on Yahoo! now.

here.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I liked thriller...that's it.


Same. And:

Beat It
Man in the Mirror

&& other stuff but I forgot the restt


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

No more raping little boys. xD


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> its not true it would be ALL over the news and stuff


i just saw it on the news.


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> No more raping little boys. xD


Not funny.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... thats why thenn


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Jas0n said, if we were sad every time someone died, we'd always be sad! A person dies each day, but someone is born each day as well. You can't all ways dwell on someone's death, especially someone you never knew.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Who actually was a fan of him?


cant stop this thriller, thriller...  :'(


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only happened like an hour or too ago.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Mann, thriller better still play at halloween dances, that *censored.2.0*z cash


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

I like Micheal Jackson but a only a few songs from him.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG my mom said that something bad happens every year when we go on vacation
2009-RIP michale jackson
2008-kaylie anthony "went missing"
and we cant remember 2007 but
2006-When natile hollaway went missing
and the rest we forget


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Mann, thriller better still play at halloween dances, that *censored.2.0*z cash


yep, its so great to listen to.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dun have to be crying, or mourning for a death to someone u dun noe
but you also cant have an ignorant attitude to it either


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

so, it's confirmed that he's dead?


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> OMG my mom said that something bad happens every year when we go on vacation
> 2009-RIP michale jackson
> 2008-kaylie anthony "went missing"
> and we cant remember 2007 but
> ...


It's all yer fault! xD jk


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

He is not dead but he is in a coma. Well, That is what I heard.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

CNN says he's in a coma now.
ABC says he just died.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 25, 2009)

ya i heard of this just a second ago from my mom


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

> *The paramedics performed CPR* and took him to UCLA Medical Center,



Hate to be the one who gave him CPR , LAWL!


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

BACON BOY IS GREEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not, but I'm not exactly going to be sad over his death.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be ignorant. I just have no feelings for it. I'm not happy or sad. It just happened.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/QkjtctcuQ9Q&autoplay=1

Thriller is on this page. ;]


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> CNN says he's in a coma now.
> ABC says he just died.


   there  mixed up


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> He is not dead but he is in a coma. Well, That is what I heard.


I searched it on the internet and it says that he died before the paramedics got to him, but on TV it says he's in a coma, and is expected to die.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, everyone just stop for a sec and look how many members are looking at all of this , WOW


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. 
Some say it was suicide, some say it was overdose, some say it was natural. Nobody knows.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, he wasn't breathing, there's a difference.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> BACON BOY IS GREEN!!!!!!!


Eh? He's been green for awhile now.. o_o


----------



## PaJami (Jun 25, 2009)

My mom is watching the news now, and she just heard a report that he died and one report that he's in a coma...


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, im behind the times.

*backs away*


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> My mom is watching the news now, and she just heard a report that he died and one report that he's in a coma...


I think some of the news networks like to be safe and just say he's in a coma incase he isn't dead while others like to be adventurous and cause mass chaos XD


----------



## PaJami (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CBS is saying right now that he's dead...


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

i wonder how much my moms 
michael jackson doll will be worth now 
since hes dead.... :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, its cool.

if he wasn't breathing, there's a chance he can come back, if he's dead, he's dead.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just read through it briefly and said he was dead. lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 25, 2009)

Lulz, I just had a funny though considering that I'm watching DeathNote atm. xD

R.i.p. you poor, mentally incorrect man. D:


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P.
):


----------



## Peso (Jun 25, 2009)

Even tho he was weird you still have to feel sorry for his family


----------



## Amy (Jun 25, 2009)

my mom and dad are vwatching sky news and they said that it is saying he is dead now...........


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

Wikipedia says he's dead.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

My uncle turned on BBC, when I watching Seinfield.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazing how fast all of this comes up, isn't it?


----------



## PaJami (Jun 25, 2009)

11 pages and 600 views in about 40 minutes...


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 25, 2009)

It's about time.


----------



## Peso (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Amazing how fast all of this comes up, isn't it?


Yes very true.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> It's about time.


SHHHH! DON'T SAY YOUR OPINION OR YOU'LL GET FLAMED! -_-


----------



## nfsfan18 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty shocked.


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, shiz! You're right!


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

CNN just said he was dead.
Fera Fawcett died today too, so two big celebrity deaths in a day.


----------



## Peso (Jun 25, 2009)

it's sad i know


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

news world says he was taken to hospital not breathing


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> CNN just said he was dead.
> Fera Fawcett died today too, so two big celebrity deaths in a day.


):


----------



## nfsfan18 (Jun 25, 2009)

MSNBC reported that he died.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> CNN just said he was dead.
> Fera Fawcett died today too, so two big celebrity deaths in a day.


Not as famous as those two, but Ed Thomas, a football coach, got shot and killed yesterday morning.... Sad... 
Anyone else know about this?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

news world says he's passed away


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about it...not much though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

GETT THOSE OLD MJ RECORDS OUTT! .. they must be worth more now right?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

what about the autopsy? 

EDIT: Poor MJ .. shoulda stayed black <3


----------



## lilypad (Jun 25, 2009)

I was very surprised when I heard this news. A huge loss, he was a good musician.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

Apparently his ashes are going to be put in an etch a sketch, so children can still play with him.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

B HAHAHAHA ^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Apparently his ashes are going to be put in an etch a sketch, so children can still play with him.


Where'd you get that joke from?


----------



## Peso (Jun 25, 2009)

eww that's sounds kinda mean


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

xDD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think he;s been dead for a while... the last year or so:
He comes out of a building, his group of people surround him w/ umbrellas, then he gets in his limo w all black windows and sticks his hand out the window... I swear it's a double, and he's been long gone.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Apparently his ashes are going to be put in an etch a sketch, so children can still play with him.


Wonder how much that'd be worth? xD


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hI-0Hgu8mUk&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hI-0Hgu8mUk&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Let's have a moment of silence^ his song in this times form


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Apparently his ashes are going to be put in an etch a sketch, so children can still play with him.


LOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

I love you.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

No but in all seriousness...
RIP MJ musically a legend but i cant wait for the hypocrits at the media who will love him up even though they tried their best to destroy the man at one point!


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AtyJbIOZjS8'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/AtyJbIOZjS8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Thriller.<33


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> No but in all seriousness...
> RIP MJ musically a legend but i cant wait for the hypocrits at the media who will love him up even though they tried their best to destroy the man at one point!


*waits and watches*


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

... shoulda stayed black


EDIT: HE WAS PLANNING ON MAKEING A COMEBACK!!!  T_T


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ... shoulda stayed black
> 
> 
> EDIT: HE WAS PLANNING ON MAKEING A COMEBACK!!!  T_T


Yeah...he had tours planned all over the place.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

oh no! T_T RIP Michael. One of the best singers ever


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> oh no! T_T RIP Michael. One of the best singers ever


They just announced he was planning on makeing a comeback


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that'll be happening now.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah I heard that too.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

My mum told me earlier, hmm..you know he got plastic survery...if you dig him up in 100 years will he look the same? :yay:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

Sources say that the cardiac arrest was believed to be caused by an excessive combination of Sunshine, Moonlight and Good Times.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sources say that the cardiac arrest was believed to be caused by an excessive combination of Sunshine, Moonlight and Good Times.


Good times with all the little boyyys


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sources say that the cardiac arrest was believed to be caused by an excessive combination of Sunshine, Moonlight and Good Times.


xDD


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

I may be wrong though - it seems CNN says that doctors are blaming his death on the boogie.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> My mum told me earlier, hmm..you know he got plastic survery...if you dig him up in 100 years will he look the same? :yay:


ahaa, that'd be worse than digging up a skeleton. :X


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2009)

He died from a heart attack?
I heard it was food poisoning from an 11 year old wiener.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Again, he probably died years ago. We just never knew it until now.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Much music- he has died
CNN- not confirmed , but there was a 911 call from his house , and he collapsed in his house


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> He died from a heart attack?
> I heard it was food poisoning from an 11 year old wiener.


xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a cover-up.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

95% dies before they get to the hospital from cardiac arrest


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Much music- he has died
> CNN- not confirmed , but there was a 911 call from his house , and he collapsed in his house


Must of been tired.


And now all the trolls make jokes about him..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Speaking of, I want that etch-a-sketch. It'd be creepy though...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Speaking of, I want that etch-a-sketch. It'd be creepy though...









D:


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> He died from a heart attack?
> I heard it was food poisoning from an 11 year old wiener.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDD

That was hilarious!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not read my sincer post about it?
Yeah, it's a *censored.2.0* he's dead. He was an amazing singer, dancer.
But it's not like you wouldn't have a few comments, or jokes.

I mean, you really have no sense of humor, or a back bone if you can't take jokes like these with a pinch of salt.
Some jokes are harsher than others.
Mine are about his music!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I didn't like the jokes.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you're celebrating his life.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 25, 2009)

Woah I was just watching this at McDonalds...

He's dead. D=

I liked him. He was never afraid of being himself in front of everyone.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea 

so we have permission to tell michael jackson jokes without being flamed?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

BUDDY, YA SHOULD OF STAYED BLACK YOU SEE WHERE'S ITS GOT YOU NOW?!? you would've probably not of died today


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> BUDDY, YA SHOULD OF STAYED BLACK YOU SEE WHERE'S ITS GOT YOU NOW?!? you would've probably not of died today


You've said that like 3 times already.
Let it gooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> BUDDY, YA SHOULD OF STAYED BLACK YOU SEE WHERE'S ITS GOT YOU NOW?!? you would've probably not of died today



Shut the Hell up


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Woah I was just watching this at McDonalds...
> 
> He's dead. D=
> 
> I liked him. He was never afraid of being himself in front of everyone.


Well mass murderers aren't afraid of being themselves in front of everyone either, but that doesn't mean we should like them. Michael Jackson wasn't a great man. He wasn't president, he wasn't mayor, governor, etc. 

Heck, I only liked him when he was in Jackson 5!


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad couldn't belive it when it was the 1st 2-3 pages on here i told him and he's all like No.... , and now hes all like tell me things he's heard on the tv


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike those mass murderers you compared him to, Michael Jackson did not harm anyone from being himself.

He may have been a little twisted but who's to say he wasn't a good person?

Who's to say he can't be liked?

That was an extreme example BB and if you're going to defend your opinion, come up with a better comeback.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people would be more sad if micheal jackson died than george bush. 
lol


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

He's...DEAD.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

i think im going to play some DDR , it has MJ on it  *I took my baby on a sunday nighttttt*--Black and white


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still though, he wasn't a very good person. He wasn't just a "bit" twisted, he was almost a lunatic. Again though, he's probably been dead for a while now, and they're just now saying this to end the charade.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

so, if he died umm where would his body (go ) or be now


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be sad if bush died.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> so, if he died umm where would his body (go ) or be now


Mars.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> so, if he died umm where would his body (go ) or be now


(sorry for double posting)

The hospital or a casket. Idk...


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> i think im going to play some DDR , it has MJ on it  *I took my baby on a sunday nighttttt*--Black and white


WHICH DDR HAS THAT SONG ON IT?!?!?!?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> so, if he died umm where would his body (go ) or be now


In the bin.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no double post! xD


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hottest party


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl


----------



## melly (Jun 25, 2009)

who ever opperated on him must not of liked him
(like me)


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 25, 2009)

Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?

Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.

Michael Jackson started a revolution that earned him the title The King of Pop.

You can't even show you're picture of yourself because you don't even have the confidence to do it.

Does it make it fair for me to say you're not a good person because your too scared of showing your face on the Internet?

Who are you BB? You aren't anyone special or "important" either.

Would people even care if you died?

Let the dead rest in peace and let God be the judge of them all.

Don't put a verdict on someone else when you don't even have the balls to show your face on an Internet forum.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

CONFIRMED BY THE CORONER HE JUST DIED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


But Bacon Boy doesn't molest children.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

this is a historical day


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2009)

CRIES


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 25, 2009)

Does he have to Jas0n?

Whether he does or does not, it still doesn't give him a right to judge another person.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.. im gonna have to buy it


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P MJ
my tribute (bunch of youtube videos of him)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WYUMEiLsqMo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/WYUMEiLsqMo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9Xs9OQHpwDE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9Xs9OQHpwDE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ex30DYwQlHU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ex30DYwQlHU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gHWKcC4qtXg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gHWKcC4qtXg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uG5NhkxQJQc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uG5NhkxQJQc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


You do realize that I've posted a picture of myself. Right? And that the only reason I took it down was because I was doing it when I wasn't supposed to. And don't ever low blow me like that again.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


<333


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


BB posted a pic of himself.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


Actually he did post a picture of himself. :[]


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2009)

FLAME WAR APPROACHING.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

For Hollister http://s1.zetaboards.com/Chatateria?topic=1820845/1/#new


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

I've also put one up without glasses and a hat, sorry if you didn't see it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Who are you to say he wasn't a good person?
> 
> Sometimes the most influential people are not even people that important like president, mayor governor or what have you.
> 
> ...


And don't use me as an example. I have plenty of stuff that I could point towards you.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> R.I.P MJ
> my tribute (bunch of youtube videos of him)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WYUMEiLsqMo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


fail. no man in the mirror.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Does he have to Jas0n?
> 
> Whether he does or does not, it still doesn't give him a right to judge another person.


But if that's the case then you don't have the right to judge people, and wasn't you doing just that when you made that post?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

ok whos going to make the 1st R.I.P jackson siggy?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ok whos going to make the 1st R.I.P jackson siggy?


Someone who wants to waste their time doing that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to be an ass about someone on the day they died by calling it a "waste".


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah BB!
and is you a pink floyd fan blue???


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

BlueFloyd said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well really, how long are you gonna have it up. Again, If someone else died, you wouldn't do that for them. But just because he's famous, you're acting like he's some god. He might have died before now, why didn't anyone make one then when the rumors circulated? And again, how long will you keep it up? Until next week? So why spend all of that time on a sig you're not gonna care about anymore. Unless I was paid to do it, I probably wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

OCM will I bet he's always doing current event sig stuff BB


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a sad day indeed.

He was literally a really influential person in the 80's, always taking negative criticism in a positive way, as well as creating great music. And even though he's had his moments, I think he'll be missed by many.

@ #Garrett, Idk if I'm going to make one. I want to make one, but without making a joke.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's a sad day indeed.
> 
> He was literally a really influential person in the 80's, always taking negative criticism in a positive way, as well as creating great music. And even though he's had his moments, I think he'll be missed by many.
> 
> @ #Garrett, Idk if I'm going to make one. I want to make one, but without making a joke.


Just make him singing with R.I.P and a date.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

BECAUSE , THE THRILLER!!!! THRILLER TONIGHT SOMETHING SOMETING DUH DUH DUUUU


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll give it a week...


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 25, 2009)

i saw this for breaking news on much music.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> BECAUSE , THE THRILLER!!!! THRILLER TONIGHT SOMETHING SOMETING DUH DUH DUUUU


Really?

Just really? Is that necessary?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll give it a week...


Why are you being an ass? The guy died lets talk about when everyone will forget about him.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BlueFloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "you", I assume you think I will put it up. Well, I am not that huge of a fan of MJ's work, but there are a few select songs he has made that I like. So like I just said, I really won't be putting one up, but someone else might. And when you said that it would be a waste then I just found that to be disrespectful.
And the matter of keeping it up doesn't seem to matter that much. I still occasionally see signatures devoted to John Lennon and Kurt Cobain at other forums. And you ask why people treat him like a god? Some celebrities can have major impacts on peoples lives, FYI. I bet you (BB) will find that silly, but if you were a big enough fan then you could just be inspired by them.
Oh, and rumors don't matter that much. They're called rumors for a reason, get a dictionary to refresh your memory. You'd look like a fool to find out that he'd still be alive, so it could have been best to wait for an official statement (even if this is not one of those cases).

@robo.samurai: Yes I am.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Kelsi. What do you expect?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how having an opinion makes me an ass.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

BlueFloyd said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay another pink floyd fan!


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

why does no one like man in the mirror?

it's all about thriller.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's your opinion to like MJ or not that much is true. But talking about when people will stop caring about him _that_ is being an _ass._


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saying "give it a week" isnt an opinion
your just predicting that its gonna die out soon, which may happen, but thats not necessary to say


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously guys. You're taking this all too seriously. He died. Okay, let's mourn for him. I can understand his family mourning for him. And I could understand if everyone was upset because they missed him, but there's a time to grieve and there's a time to move past it. Especially if you don't know him.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew someone would have to be a moron, and call out some bull*censored.2.0* like this.
Look, MJ was 50, and died of a cardiac arrest.
Ok, nothing really abnormal about that really, alot of 50 year olds die from the same thing.
But it's the fact it IS MJ.
And that stands, he's a *censored.3.0*ing Legend!

With that, I'm out
*Walks out moonwalking*


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P. MJ

All I'm saying.


----------



## acfreak (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

quickly done one


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm surprised no one's called me racist yet.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's called me racist yet.


no one was probably thinking it until you came up with it lol
is it guilt? : O


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P to him even though hes stoopid


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

but since he's black and I don't like him, I thought it'd be like the obama supporters and everyone'd call me racist just to find someway to insult me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> R.I.P to him even though hes stoopid


shhhhh!

You're gonna get flamed. I warned ya.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 25, 2009)

i am going to make a Mii of him on my Wii, you guys should do the same


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"...don't know him". There are reasons why celebrities are called that, and an even bigger reason if he is called the King of Pop.
Besides, the time to move on is certainly not the day it is officially announced he has died.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not crying my eyes out I don't even care all that much but you are being an *censored.1.3*. about this.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> i am going to make a Mii of him on my Wii, you guys should do the same


No thanks, I don't want his face haunting 90% of my games.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

really lol ok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii sports
Wii Fit
Mario Kart Wii
SSBB (not sure)
Wii sports resort
 oshi-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying move on now, I'm saying there's a time to grieve and a time to move on. Did I ever say "Move on you ninnys!" hm... nope, there's nowhere in my post that says that. Sorry to disappoint you.

@ Garret: Everyone has a different way of expressing their opinions. You should know that. But apparently you don't. Seeing as how I'm gonna get banned anyways (I asked to storm to) I might as well milk this for as long as I can.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> i am going to make a Mii of him on my Wii, you guys should do the same


I have one already


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Such fighting to pay respect 4 someone if you liked him or not makes little sense?Why not just let his fans and people who did like him grieve in peace.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Such fighting to pay respect 4 someone if you liked him or not makes little sense?Why not just let his fans and people who did like him grieve in peace.


i would've if I hadn't of gotten flamed for stating my opinion THE WAY I WANT TO!

It's a free count- owai

Well at least we have freedom of sp- owai


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

here is how to make a MJ mii http://www.famousmii.com/mii/michael-jackson-mii/


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I understand you were stateing your opinion thats cool I respect that but honestly yes it is a free country and we do have freedom of speech but I can think of say something you can do that negates those rules.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine w/e

Im sorry for saying stuff that I said

Sorry for doings things I do

<small><small><small>Sorry for breathing too, I really have to stop that. </small></small></small>


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so litteral I know your smart relax abit it helps me if you knew my life you would get it, and personally I don't dislike you at all i find you rather intresting


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live with a sister, I have to be literal or she always gets her way. (I am dead serious.)


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try being the oldest brother that cant drive other 2 can and are both married Yeah I know it's way off topic but yeah relaxation helps at those times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends, I don't really get to relax. I have to "solve" the problem with a big family talk.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I have had several talk versions one simple one to share for now is not to let my sis-in-law-bug me cause in the end only im suffering from it she finds it funny i have seizures n cant do alot


----------



## 4861 (Jun 25, 2009)

his heart stopped working he didn't have a heart attack. I was never a fan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyways... I think I'm done, probably gonna get banned once storm logs on, so


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2009)

Rest in peace man.

I've gotta listen to some music to respect him. That's what I did when James Brown died. My favorite, "Beat It". Thank you, Youtube.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> his heart stopped working he didn't have a heart attack. I was never a fan.


thats what a heart attack is smart one...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe

nice


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 25, 2009)

Man...that gets my goat. He was just 50 too. And of a heart attack?!? This was one of the most unexpected things ever. I will miss that guy.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol health fail xD
and why are u getting banned? 
is it cuz of the flame war in here? o_o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

cause I asked to get banned with my 0% warn

for at least a week ban figured everyone wanted it, so it pleases more than one person


----------



## 4861 (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> thats what a heart attack is smart one...




  a heart attack is when your arteries get clogged. His heart just stopped.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and stops working obviously when its clogged
he suffered from cardiac arrest


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't finish reading that post because there was just so much <big><big><big>FAIL</big></big></big>


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

reminds me when the Australian guy died ... i forget his name at the moment ... anyways everyone was SHOCKED


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I knew someone would have to be a moron, and call out some bull*censored.2.0* like this.
> Look, MJ was 50, and died of a cardiac arrest.
> Ok, nothing really abnormal about that really, alot of 50 year olds die from the same thing.
> But it's the fact it IS MJ.
> ...


Michael Jordan DIED!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> reminds me when the Australian guy died ... i forget his name at the moment ... anyways everyone was SHOCKED


Steve.....wanna finish it?


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


URKLE!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erwan??


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but he was a cool guy, and not creepy


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Rest in peace man.
> 
> I've gotta listen to some music to respect him. That's what I did when James Brown died. My favorite, "Beat It". Thank you, Youtube.


Beat It has to be one of my favorite songs now that I've heard it.

Anyways, I heard about the news earlier when my mom was watching Dr. Phil.

Rest in peace, Michael.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point is? Why did you quote me?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to. *puts hands out* Arrest me.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahha


----------



## 4861 (Jun 25, 2009)

he doesn't get it


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> he doesn't get it


obviously u dun get it cuz u keep talking about it u bum xD


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> reminds me when the Australian guy died ... i forget his name at the moment ... anyways everyone was SHOCKED


this guy???
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cllobxQz3d0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cllobxQz3d0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

yes BINGO ^^^


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

that guy killed himself. 
if he kept the sting thingy in there
he would be alive right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> that guy killed himself.
> if he kept the sting thingy in there
> he would be alive right now.


When you get stabbed the first thought I'm ausming is, "HOLY *censored.2.0* DO I TAKE IT OUT OR LEAVE IT IN DO I TAKE IT OUT OR LEAVE IT IN?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha like stewie with the glass xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family Guy references ftw


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yup
and for those that dun noe:
http://www.youtube.com/v/1c9udd72U9g

and now back on topic lol


----------



## MygL (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyJbIOZjS8

5 Stars this video!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 25, 2009)

His heart just didn't "Beat it."
His death was quite the "Thriller"
Wasn't it "Bad"
At least it wasn't "Billie Jean"


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

i just saw the last picture of him in ambulance on tv


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> His heart just didn't "Beat it."
> His death was quite the "Thriller"
> Wasn't it "Bad"
> At least it wasn't "Billie Jean"


You know how funny you are?

why no snappy comebacks for Farrah OHRITE you didn't make up those jokes.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 25, 2009)

Humor is all opinion so it doesn't matter, Seriously
Michael Jackson died well over a decade ago. That...thing is not Michael Jackson.
EDIT: The beat it one I took from smash camp, the others were mine.

Here is one for Farrah
"and she was?"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Humor is all opinion so it doesn't matter, Seriously
> Michael Jackson died well over a decade ago. That...thing is not Michael Jackson.
> EDIT: The beat it one I took from smash camp, the others were mine.
> 
> ...


Okay I'll make sure to get everyone to make jokes about you when you're dead.

you stole all of the jokes.

You wanna know how I know you did? Because the only one you made up was about farrah and that one sucked.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 25, 2009)

Made up about who again?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Made up about who again?


Try again.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 25, 2009)

everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 25, 2009)

Still have no idea who you're talking about, Now Back to someone important like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 25, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


That's what Jas0n said.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 25, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


Very very good points 
I agree.

Although its never good to remember someone for their mistakes.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


Yes, he was a monster, but when someone dies you remember them for the good they did. The original MJ was amazing, he was a brilliant singer, and that's what we'll remember him for. Babe Ruth was remembered for his home runs hit, not the strike outs he had(which was A LOT) How would you like it if we remembered you after you died for all your faults and mistakes?

I do agree with you though, for the later part of his life, he was horrible.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nynaeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also good points! and nice siggy arrow ! >_<


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


You do make a point.  But we should remember people for how amazing they were like John said.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I was gonna take it down, it was a little TOO much.

Jahoo

that's the name of the search engine I want.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 25, 2009)

Im Shocked,He Was Kwl D:


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 25, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9Zt8mn14hY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9Zt8mn14hY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uG5NhkxQJQc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uG5NhkxQJQc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9Zt8mn14hY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p9Zt8mn14hY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Was this really needed?  But still, May the king of pop rest in peace.


----------



## bcb (Jun 25, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself, John.

Well, I've given my respect (several hours) of just appreciating him. Maybe this is a sign that he hit his peak back then. It's weird... I feel like brawling now.

If we just droan on in the past... We won't move. We all have to move on sometime. This almost hurt me as much as when James Brown died. I cried several times today, I'm not gonna lie. But I'm not gonna cry myself to sleep. I'm gonna move on.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P mj the king of pop i may not have been a big fan
but now i wish i was  :'(   :'(   :'(


----------



## Resonate (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P. MJ

You were BA back in the day


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2009)

I just find it...surprising?

Like it happened so suddenly, and to him. You just wouldn't think it'd happen like this, you know?


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P MJ


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2009)

I was going to make a topic like this  I was about to cry when i found out Anyways R.I.P.


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

whatta legend.

r.i.p mj </3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

Paying respects to him now by watching his music video marathon on MTV right now. 

R.I.P Michael. You'll be missed.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Paying respects to him now by watching his music video marathon on MTV right now.
> 
> R.I.P Michael. You'll be missed.


Same here.  They're playing Beat it... :'(


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat It has to be one of my all-time favorite songs. Thriller is on now where I'm at. Watching the videos makes me feel so sad.  :'(


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it just started.  The long version too.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the long version is playing for me to.

It's about 5 minutes into the video for me.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, watching Micheal turn into the beast always creeps me out :S


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, creeped me out to. o_o


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

lol i watched the whole thing on mtv
all his songs were good, but I liked smooth criminal and beat it the best


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol i watched the whole thing on mtv
> all his songs were good, but I liked smooth criminal and beat it the best


True, Thriller is good too.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea his best, in my opinion
the opening is long though xD
takes a while before it really starts


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, true.  And the beginning is creepy.

EDIT: Lol, the thing has credits too.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is lol
and wut credits?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On thriller music video.  Near the end it shows who the director/producer/etc. in credit form :O


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Whoa, Speilburg looked so different back in the day :S. Same with Weird Al

I mean in Liberian girl.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 26, 2009)

i miss micheal jackson
my uncle was a fan
i miss mj so muchly
-sighs-
i never thought of him as a _"pedo"_ or a _"monster."_
just a person who made very bad mistakes and choices
ya know.?
it's still kinda hard to believe.
in a way


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in peace.He changed the world mahn.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson.


----------



## Rene (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah i heard it, it was all over the news this morning :'o
but according to some newsstations he already 2 times before ..
so i was a bit sceptic this morning til i saw it on the news, cuz de Volkskrant said it wasn't verified yet ..

well, i wasn't a big fan but it's always sad when these things happen,
and everybody seemed to forget about the death of Farrah Fawcett ..


----------



## fitzy (Jun 26, 2009)

He was 50, amirite?


----------



## Rene (Jun 26, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> He was 50, amirite?


yup, i believe he would've been 51 at the end of august ..


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

All My Friends Are Like 'Hope He Rots Im Hell' XD


----------



## Hiro (Jun 26, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> All My Friends Are Like 'Hope He Rots Im Hell' XD


You really think this is something to joke about  :throwingrottenapples: 

R.I.P Michael Jackson.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He Was A Pedofile, And Hung Held His Kid Of A Balcony, Had To Much Plastic Surgery, And Didn't Have A Natural Skin Colour.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael Jackson. Rest in Peace King Of Pop. You are truly are an icon in the Philippines .


----------



## fitzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....thought so.


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P...


----------



## melly (Jun 26, 2009)

welll even if some ppl didn't like him
at least respect his death
RIP jackson, even if I wasn't a fan


----------



## Lobo (Jun 26, 2009)

he died of an over dose of drugs so he sorta killed himself


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess when it came to heart failure, he just couldn't 'beat it'.


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I guess when it came to heart failure, he just couldn't 'beat it'.


Nice joke.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

Right before his revival event at the O2 arena... *Sigh* R.I.P. Michael Jackson


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I guess when it came to heart failure, he just couldn't 'beat it'.


You're late.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2009)

LONG LIVE MJ!!!

I learned about his death within 20 minutes at camp.


----------



## bcb (Jun 26, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's technically racist. You've never listened to one of his songs peacefully hoping he'd make a comeback one day? I sure did. The guy died... Give him a break.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm gonna watch thriller again. I loved it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> everyone was calling him a monster a few years ago, suddenly he dies and everyone wants to remember him as this great person.  he wasn't.  he was a weirdo who 'slept' with young boys and altered his appearance until he was unrecognizable.  i'm sorry he died, but that's what happens when you abuse your body with unneeded surgery and addictions to prescription drugs.


Yet when I said things like this, I get flamed...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll probably listen to more of his music throughout the day since I didn't get to finish watching his music videos on mtv last night. I got tired.

Billie Jean is a great song. Listening to it now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW? HOW THE HECK IS THAT RACIST!? HE HAD A PALE SKIN TONE BECAUSE HE FREAKIN DIED IT THAT WAY! IT WASN'T NATURAL!


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson.

still love the way you make me feel favorite Michael Jackson Song :'(


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought he had a disease...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what they said but some people believe he bleached his skin.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 26, 2009)

Bleached his skin?  Give me a break.

I say it doesn't matter what sins a person committed.  It is not for us to say "let him rot in hell".

"Judge not, that ye be not judged."

I say he should be remembered exclusively for his music.  He was a deeply troubled man, surely, but that doesn't mitigate his impact on the music industry.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bleached his skin?  Give me a break.
> 
> I say it doesn't matter what sins a person committed.  It is not for us to say "let him rot in hell".
> 
> ...


Perfectly said.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2009)

MJ wasn't a pedo, he was prooven innocent.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael


----------



## fitzy (Jun 26, 2009)

The radio stations are playing his music over and over again today.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 26, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> The radio stations are playing his music over and over again today.


same here.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

Since Michael Jackson is dead, and 99% of his body is plastic, he will be melted and made into legos, so little boys can get revenge and play with him for a change.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

He slept with little boys that's it.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Since Michael Jackson is dead, and 99% of his body is plastic, he will be melted and made into legos, so little boys can get revenge and play with him for a change.


lmao


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Since Michael Jackson is dead, and 99% of his body is plastic, he will be melted and made into legos, so little boys can get revenge and play with him for a change.


Way to disrespect the dead *censored.1.3*.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

lol does anyone remember this? =/
http://www.youtube.com/v/lF89npFbn8g


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lighten up Garrett. Gosh. You have like 0% sense of humor!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol does anyone remember this? =/
> http://www.youtube.com/v/lF89npFbn8g


Lmao.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff is not funny would you go up to a guy in a wheel chair and run around in circles in front of him? 

Or go to a dieing child with cancer and cough all over the place on purpose?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol does anyone remember this? =/
> http://www.youtube.com/v/lF89npFbn8g


XD

Michael Videos
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dp-OPJa7Tms'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Dp-OPJa7Tms' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

[f;asj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJFLwWHqEps[/glash]


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... 
but its just saying something. 
would you really melt michael jackson? 
would you really do any of that stuff you said? 
No. 
you just say it. 
its like saying "im gonna put my cat in the dryer and turn it on" 
just because you say it, doesnt mean you're going to do it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying that michael jackson was in a wheel chair with cancer and that we're funning around him in circles coughing?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No duh you're not going to melt him either way my point was it's mean.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lrn2red






			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether you say it and do it, or say it and not do it, it is still rude.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*run*


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya! we rock!


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

have you heard the thing perez hilton said about him.

I loved MJ he should be remembered for his music not his personal life.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, it's mr. serious! HE GONNA FLAME US!


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson. He was the one true king of pop.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhaha 
oh nooo! 
mr. grumpy  T_T


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey I'm done you're just proving how Ignorant  you both are : )


----------



## Sarah (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael. 
I stayed to till 2am watching stuff about him.


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i understand what Garrett is saying it is true.
i hate people making jokes on people who have died. its just nasty.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 26, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> have you heard the thing perez hilton said about him.
> 
> I loved MJ he should be remembered for his music not his personal life.


I 100% agree with that.


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if we made jokes about a mass murderer, you'd be mad at us too?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buttttt nooo I'm mr grumpy and serious noo pfft By all means go make fun of a guy who died I don't care


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would. Whatever someone does, anything they do, should not be made fun of. AT ALL


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Why would you joke about people dieing in a mass murder?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called a joke. heck, if someone made a joke about me when I died. I'd die happy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why would you joke about people dieing in a mass murder?


Thanks for changing the context of what I said.


----------



## smasher (Jun 26, 2009)

coughing on cancer patients is not a joke :l
it's nasty and rude.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

Mj should have known, that if he wants to do all this stuff to little kids, 
thats hes going to get teased about it. 
and hes going to be talked about. 
and he coulda thought that alot of people will actually be happy 
when he dies. 
but he did it anyways. 
he knew he had it comin.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah that's what you said.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why would you joke about people dieing in a mass murder?


wow.. that is nothing what he said. 
word twister.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> coughing on cancer patients is not a joke :l
> it's nasty and rude.


-_-

gosh you guys are all morons! seriously! I would never do it. I wasn't serious. You guys are like 80 year old dudes who can't laugh.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..no he didnt.... 
you twisted his words.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said Mass Murder*er*. Thanks Kalinn. You know Garrett, you're really beginning to turn into a snake, you know that right?


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what we do to snakes right? We stop their heads. >:O

Seriously dude, LIGHTEN FREAKIN UP!


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will admit.. 
this made me laugh. lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ssss? ssss..... ):


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stomp*


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>

yummy
snake soup....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so scared oshi-


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 26, 2009)

BILLY JEAN IS NOT MY LOVER.


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> BILLY JEAN IS NOT MY LOVER.


xD


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 26, 2009)

"sigh" igh igh duck.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Youve been hit by youve been struck by A SMOOTH CRMINAL!!!!! 
R.I.P MJ
he'll be moonwalking his way to heaven! (Stolen joke)


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

his music video were on all of today


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 26, 2009)

i know thats a thriller


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael's not dead. He called up Tupac and they're hiding in the same spot...with Elvis. Yay!

=D


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 26, 2009)

That is horrible.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Michael's not dead. He called up Tupac and they're hiding in the same spot...with Elvis. Yay!
> 
> =D


lol xD


----------



## -C*- (Jun 26, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Michael's not dead. He called up Tupac and they're hiding in the same spot...with Elvis. Yay!
> 
> =D


...<3


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 26, 2009)

somebody should revise the topic name


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and tupac


----------



## Sarah (Jun 26, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 26, 2009)

Eh, i didnt really care for his music too much. Probally becuase im 15. But i guess thats just my taste. R.I.P


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 29, 2009)

i like his music :,(


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2009)

pinkflower22 said:
			
		

> i like his music :,(


I dnt


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 29, 2009)

:'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( R.I.P MJ :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## fitzy (Jun 30, 2009)

Some of his songs, like Thriller and Bille Jean, have made it into the charts again. : D


----------



## Niall (Jun 30, 2009)

He was good at dancing!

His neighbours used to see him every night practicing dancing!! lol


----------

